# canreef



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

i logged on well tried to wont let me and i dont know my password anymored then i register and says i cant have the same email wtf then i go into were it says were i forgot it and ask who made 737 err all i wanted to do was sell my sh*t


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

there was another thread about it started yesterday:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-chat-10/canreef-20163/


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

well i just wana post my rock in my tank forsale thats it i need it gone no time


----------

